# Duke keeps ACC win streak alive, beats UNC



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

LINK 

It took a late run for Duke to deliver the knock out blow. UNC has some incredible freshmen. They are already good, they will be great!


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*Congrats to Duke*

Beat me to it, Gym Rat! I kept up with the game online. I wanted UNC to will a win, but the threes and jumpers kept falling for Duke. Duke is deep at every position, which is a must for teams to succeed these days. Congrats to Duke!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I watched the game on ESPN2. You weren't able to see it?


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I love Duke! Alana Beard what a player?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Alana Beard and Coach G have turned me into a Dukie! Iciss Tillis is probably the only one on that team that bothers me... and I think she is just WAY over-rated.


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*Gym Rat...*

I don't have satellite or cable, do I don't get to watch alot of the college games. how sucky!


----------



## CigarBoy (Nov 29, 2002)

I watched a little of that game myself. That was an interesting game. I really had no idea going in who would win it. But I actually enjoyed watching that one!


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

My two favorite players in the world are

#20---Alana Beard
#2----Temeka Johnson

that's why I chose #40 and will keep it forever. (used to wear 22 for the same reason)


----------

